

Ask HN: Does Buzzup.com have a chance to compete against Yahoo Buzz up - buzzup
http://www.buzzup.com
Please give your opinion.
======
johntech
Maybe or maybe not. Yahoo buzz has the scale but it lacks many social network
features such as: comments, friends, etc.. The article below proves my point:

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/has_yahoo_buzz_lived_up...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/has_yahoo_buzz_lived_up_to_the_buzz.php)

However, buzzup.com is just a another clone of digg. It all depends on how
good users feel when they visit those sites. Many tech users are abandoning
digg.com because it now covers a broad range of topic and some users can even
have low quality articles on the front page by gaming the system.

------
qhoxie
I don't personally see anything unique about how the site operates. It seems
to be more or less a clone. In its current state, my answer would be 'no.'

Please correct me if I am wrong on this.

------
alaskamiller
1\. i'm confused about the branding 2\. did yahoo register buzz? is this why
you're changing the brand? 3\. the color doesn't have enough contrast. i'm
squinting on my monitor to read the text. 4\. what's the distinction. your
little paragraph is horribly written and didn't explain it.

